# Scifi and Fantasy: Where do we draw the line?



## Violanthe (Sep 8, 2005)

These two genres share so many commonalities, but also represent important distinctions for their main audiences. What do you think? What are the differences between these two genres? What are the key factors that set them apart from each other? What are the crucial elements that allow us to distinguish one from the other?


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 8, 2005)

When I was younger, I thought that Science Fiction was things that could happen and Fantasy was things that couldn't. In other words space ships could happen if we invent them but unicorns are always fake. . .


Then we get into Aliens and I would say Aliens and Unicorns currently share about the same amount of proof in their existance. People claim to see aliens. People in the past have claimed to see unicorns. There is no way to disprove aliens exist. There is technically no way to prove unicorns don't exist if you follow the law of universal negatives.

Also, science fiction has gotten less and less technical and more and more spiritual/new age as time goes on. 

So, the difference is partially mood which is hard to define and partially time. If it feels like it happened in a world that is less technologically advanced than we are currently, it is fantasy. More technologically advanced it is science fiction.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Sep 9, 2005)

Violanthe said:


> These two genres share so many commonalities, but also represent important distinctions for their main audiences. What do you think? What are the differences between these two genres? What are the key factors that set them apart from each other? What are the crucial elements that allow us to distinguish one from the other?



I think Science Fiction is a particular variation of the Fantasy genre, which is the more generic field. Science Fiction usually depicts a world of the future where the technology is extremely advanced and sophisticated, many times based on today's known science, but many times based on pure fantasy. Pure fantasy has no such limits or boundaries.

Barley


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 9, 2005)

Actually, I have seen most bookstores arrange it the other way, putting fantasy and sci-fi together in one big section normally labeled "Science Fiction," so I would think Fantasy is a variation of Sci-Fi. Of course, that would depend on the book store.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 9, 2005)

Science Fiction involves a future setting or a setting with FUTURISTIC (as in not our present-day technology) characteristics.

Fantasy involves a 'past' setting; something akin to the Middle Ages, etc.


----------



## Eledhwen (Sep 10, 2005)

I looked up some dictionary definitions, but found them wanting.

Science fiction seems to need a screwdriver, though (ie: it involves imaginary science and technology) whereas fantasy involves - er - imagination.

Reading through Tolkien's essay on Fairy Stories, I note that he had the same trouble finding an adequate dictionary definition. Faerie is, I think, a subgenre of Fantasy and, using Tolkien's rules, is distinguishable because of its proximity; ie: if you are not careful, you could stumble into it (the Perilous Realm) like Smith of Wootton Major.

Now, where does genetic science fit in? In Tolkien's works it is clearly undertaken by Morgoth, and later by Saruman; but as these two are not ordinary mortals, even this might be put down to magical knowledge and power rather than selective breeding.


----------



## ingolmo (Sep 10, 2005)

e.Blackstar said:


> Science Fiction involves a future setting or a setting with FUTURISTIC (as in not our present-day technology) characteristics.
> 
> Fantasy involves a 'past' setting; something akin to the Middle Ages, etc.


Something of my opinion, and add the things Thorondor said in the first post and youo've basically got the definition. 
Just to add something of my opinion, sci-fic has outer-space in it.


----------



## Eledhwen (Sep 10, 2005)

Science fiction can be in the past. Look how many times the Star Trek crew (or Dr Who & co.) have stumbled upon ancient high-tec civilisations. It's more to do with the fantastical technology than whether it is in the past or the future.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 10, 2005)

Or like Star Wars. *is a hopeless geek*

*A long time ago*, in a galaxy far far away...


----------



## Eledhwen (Sep 11, 2005)

Yay! I've got the first Star Wars DVD set. So corny it's brilliant!


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 12, 2005)

A friend, who because I had a crush on at the time I was fond of quoting, once told me the great thing about Star Wars is that it combines both Fantasy and Science Fiction. The mood is a bit of both. 

At the time I felt the statement was very profound . . . I'm not sure why. . .


----------



## Hammersmith (Sep 12, 2005)

Star Wars was based on a Samurai movie called "The Forbidden Kingdom" (hence all the swords), and so it's not surprising that it borrows from fantasy genres.

As for the Star Treks where they delve into ancient races and time machines, I cynically deem these to be the writers' eternal frustration of being confined to write about whichever awful space soap opera they're working on, and wishing they could write about something cool.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Sep 12, 2005)

Dune by Frank Herbert is another book that is hard to place. Is it sci-fi or fantasy?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Sep 12, 2005)

Nenya Evenstar said:


> Dune by Frank Herbert is another book that is hard to place. Is it sci-fi or fantasy?



Because it takes place in the far future and employs futuristic technology (to an extent), it's sci-fi, _but_ — it could just as easily have been done without the technology. So I'd say it's sci-fi with the emphasis on the "fi."

Barley


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 12, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> As for the Star Treks where they delve into ancient races and time machines, I cynically deem these to be the writers' eternal frustration of being confined to write about whichever awful space soap opera they're working on, and wishing they could write about something cool.



Well, I'd be frustrated too, wouldn't you?


----------

